# Okay... Who Was It That I Drove The Price Up On?



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

C'mon - fess up... who got the Electro-Chron Skeleton?? I'll bet I can guess.

Still, probably got it for half price. I tip my hat you.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Seriously... no ones going to step up and claim it??

I would have put good money on it that one of two gentlemen on here would be bragging by now.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

it was the usual cabal: Silver Hawk, Harleymanstan and Martinus that teamed up on this one.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Forgot to say. Watch this space this coming fall to see a trio of these watches for probably the first time in 50 years.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Dave, is this a confession?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Dave, is this a confession?


I thought so.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

martinus_scriblerus said:


> Mechanical Alarm said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, is this a confession?
> ...


And no one is "bragging".


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Sheeesh... you guys get so touchy about your watch purchases. What's the big deal? 

So what do the experts feel is a 'real world' retail price for one of these... for future reference?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I think what I paid was in the ballpark for that watch in its unrestored condition. On the other hand, I've seen so few sell that it is hard to tell.

I've never seen a perfect package of one of these with the band, box papers etc. like I have with the regular EC. That would be a different story.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Finally found an Electro-Chron anybody should be able to afford...:



This is one F'd Up Electro-Chron!


----------

